# Top Level Domains holen?



## Oxygen (5. März 2002)

Wie kann man sich Top Level Domains wie ".de" oder ".com" usw. reservieren?


----------



## dave_ (5. März 2002)

Naja die denic ist dafür verantwortlich, schau mal http://www.denic.de/doc/DENIC/index.html

aber wenn du dir ne domain holst, eb puretec zB, und wirst als admin-c eingetragen, hast du wohl auch die maximalen "Rechte" über diese Domain.


----------



## nils11 (23. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, so ziemlich jeder anbieter hat mittlerweile top-level-domains im angebot. allerdings solltest du einige firmen vergelichen. denn es gibt ziemlich große unterschiede im preis.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. März 2002)

Würde Dir "proSite" empfehlen, guter , schneller Service und nie Ärger gehabt, bekommst unterschiedliche Pakete mit einer und mehr Top-Level-Domain....


----------



## Christoph (27. März 2002)

TLD´s sind eigentlich ganz einfach zu registrieren! einfach bei irgendwelchen anbietern ne Domain bestellen und fertig.... 

manche, wie z.b. com, biz oder coop sind nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zu kaufen

.coop adressen kann man meines Wissens nur bei einer israelischen Firma erwerben(funzt) aber auch ganz gut.

die restlichen sind ohne probleme zu besorgen!


----------



## MIniMe_ (30. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *... als admin-c eingetragen....*


Wieder so eine Wissenslücke 
Was bedeuten die verschiedenen Rechte bei den Domains?


----------

